# lookin for a fishing buddy every weekend



## ttv092885 (Sep 20, 2013)

lookin for an experience fishing buddy. i dont have a boat but we can bank fish or wade.. i usually go to Galveston since i live by bay area.. i just love to go out n get my line wet since i work ill week.. please pm me if you would like to go fishing...


----------

